# Does chicken and Cornish hen considered the same Protein?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I been feeding Baby Phoebe with Cornish Hen since I started her with RAW and Cassie and Emma with chicken. I was reading here, about giving her dog a Cornish Hen stuffed with meat. 
I am really think Cassie is allergic to chicken, so I wonder if Cornish Hen will be the same thing.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I would assume so........as a Cornish Game Hen is just a smaller immature chicken.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am really think Cassie is allergic to chicken, so I wonder if Cornish Hen will be the same thing.


Yes, they are the same thing. I really seriously doubt that Cassie is allergic to chicken. It would be very very rare.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> Yes, they are the same thing. I really seriously doubt that Cassie is allergic to chicken. It would be very very rare.


Do yeast infection has something to do with Allegies or it is a different issue?


----------

